# 2016 Official UGA Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Let the Kirby era begin....... GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 29, 2016)

I can't tell you how excited I am to have some new coaching blood in Athens. It may take a few years to get them where he wants them but I think he will get the job done!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's to hoping we have an ethical coach and coaching staff, who will be able to get the Dawgs over the hump, and soon. 

Here's to hoping Nick Chubb comes back more powerful and faster than ever!

Here's to hoping we will soon have a capable QB that will dominate out there.

Here's to hoping our defense plays fast and physical for 4 quarters!

Here's to hoping we stay healthy and at full strength the entire season. 

Here's to hoping we win it all so I can come on here and crow a little, and rub it in on these idjits. 








GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

Think we will struggle at QB regardless. I don't expect a kid, that was in high school last year, to come in and be a star. He has never seen the schemes and speed he is gonna see every down against SEC opponents.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 29, 2016)

I do think we will get a glimpse of the future though.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 30, 2016)

I expect the intensity level of the team will be up.  I think that the condition and performance of the O line will determine how successful our QB's will be.  I suspect we will have a freshman QB starting before the year is out unless Brice steps up his game.

I am looking forward to the beginning of the Kirby reign!


----------



## Horns (Jun 30, 2016)

Excited about the season. Looking forward to seeing the new coaches in action. The return of Chubb is gonna raise morale. Eason will get snaps early and be named starter by the 3rd game. Recruiting is off da chain. A great day to be a Dawg.


----------



## gacowboy (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm very excited about our TEAM and our future !! 
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## Scott G (Jun 30, 2016)

My hopes are Eason DOES start so he get's the blunders and jitters out of the way and we get a solid SO and JR seasons out of him. I strongly doubt he plays as a SR, so get 3 years out of that recruitment effort instead of 2!

Speaking of playing a SR year, I reeeeeally hope Smart can find a way to keep Chubb 2 more seasons.


----------



## 1982ace (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm pretty optimistic about this team on both sides of the ball. We will learn a lot about what we have on September 3 against a well coached Unc team. We make a statement right off the bat and tear through the rest of the schedule 
GO DAWGS !!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 2, 2016)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Sony Michel broke his arm and had surgery this weekend.  Probably gonna be out for the first few games


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 4, 2016)

go dogs


----------



## Scott G (Jul 5, 2016)

Arrow3 said:


> Sony Michel broke his arm and had surgery this weekend.  Probably gonna be out for the first few games



It is a broken forearm. Is the healing time on that > 8 weeks.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Scott G said:


> It is a broken forearm. Is the healing time on that > 8 weeks.



Good. I was hearing out 3 months


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 8, 2016)

I wouldn't be surprised if Eason had a solid year starting all but the first few games. Freshman Josh Rosen lit it up at UCLA last year.


----------



## elfiii (Jul 11, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Think we will struggle at QB regardless. I don't expect a kid, that was in high school last year, to come in and be a star. He has never seen the schemes and speed he is gonna see every down against SEC opponents.



This. ^



KyDawg said:


> I do think we will get a glimpse of the future though.



This. ^



MudDucker said:


> I expect the intensity level of the team will be up.  I think that the condition and performance of the O line will determine how successful our QB's will be.  I suspect we will have a freshman QB starting before the year is out unless Brice steps up his game.
> 
> I am looking forward to the beginning of the Kirby reign!



And this. ^

Because of our weakness at QB, Chubb not fully rehabed and Michel likely out for the first few games  I don't expect much from this season. We play some cupcakes which we will win but I have serious doubts about the big games - FL, UT, AU. MO and Ole Miss will be big challenges as well especially since they come early in the season. As long as Smart gets a full 60 minutes of "Leave everything on the field" during those games it will be a good first season.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I expect the intensity level of the team will be up.
> I am looking forward to the beginning of the Kirby reign!



This. The change in intensity level will be a huge factor.

My "Bulldawg fever" had abated pretty badly the last couple of years, but I feel a relapse coming on. I believe CKS is the right coach at the right time (or maybe past due time).


----------



## elfiii (Jul 23, 2016)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## tell sackett (Jul 30, 2016)

Gettin' close


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dogs and let's pray for good health this year.

I think this is our last Saturday without FOOTBALL till mid Feb.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Scott G (Aug 6, 2016)

Scott G said:


> It is a broken forearm. Is the healing time on that > 8 weeks.



Apparently so. I just recently read/realized it was a compound fracture that bike through the skin. That's a pretty rough one. I did something similar when I was 20. Still have the rods in my arm as a reminder that stupid games earn stupid prizes.


----------



## tell sackett (Aug 6, 2016)

28 days!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 6, 2016)

Alright...Elfiii already at mid season gloom.  As for me, not worried about QB or the running backs.  The offense is going to roll.  Defensive line, different story.  Is Trent Thompson going to be "all that"?  Will Lorenzo Carter come out of the shadow of Lenard Floyd and finally do something.  (no sacks last year)  Kirby and Rocker need to keep their feet deep in the sphincters of these two.  Who else is going to step up and replace all those DL that graduated.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2016)

GET fired up!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 7, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Alright...Elfiii already at mid season gloom.  As for me, not worried about QB or the running backs.  The offense is going to roll.  Defensive line, different story.  Is Trent Thompson going to be "all that"?  Will Lorenzo Carter come out of the shadow of Lenard Floyd and finally do something.  (no sacks last year)  Kirby and Rocker need to keep their feet deep in the sphincters of these two.  Who else is going to step up and replace all those DL that graduated.



I am hearing good things about young DL Tyler Clark and David Marshall.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm ready for the rumblin' roar of the DAWG nation!  I am gonna miss Richt, but Kirby is and has always been a DGD and I'm excited to see if he can push us over the limit!  GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 8, 2016)

One thing I like is the new training staffs philosophy.  They are focused more on strength, rather then just conditioning.   They put muscle on the players that needed it like Roquan Smith, David Marshall and Eason who came in at 215 and is now over 240 at 6'6".  Then they cut weight on Natrez Patrick and he is now an every down LB instead of mainly a 3rd and short run play stopper.   

I also really think something special is about to happen with the TE group.  UGA's 'worst' TE is Jordan Davis, who is 6'3" 230-240 and runs a 4.5 40 and can take the top off a defense.  Nauta is as good a TE prospect and any who has ever came through UGA, and he's behind Blazevich and Jackson Harris.  Then you have Woerner who may be the most underrated recruit for 2016.  The WR corps has something they didn't have last year, size.  UGA's 'big' WR was Malcolm Mitchell at best 6'1".  Now UGA has Chigbu at 6'2", Stanley at 6'2", Javon Wims at 6'4", Riley Ridley at 6'2".  To top it off the WR's are actually faster as a group- Tyler Simmons, Godwin, McKenzie, Stanley, and Reggie Davis.  People who have watched practice have said that he is much improved and has been making DB's look silly.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 8, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> I also really think something special is about to happen with the TE group.



IMO, UGA has had some great TE's over the last 10 years but under utilized them. "Soup Bone" was the last one I actually remember getting a LOT of game time love. Even with Schott coming in as a "pro style" OC they still under utilized the TE talent which always baffled me. Any TE worth his salt should have several catches a game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 13, 2016)

Yes, sir! Chubb is hard at it!  https://www.dawgnation.com/football...ring-scrimmage-nick-chubb-passes-another-test

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2016)

A lot of unknown this year. I hope to see progress game by game.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 26, 2016)

Holyfield back at 100% and full speed practice today.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 26, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Holyfield back at 100% and full speed practice today.



That's good news he will be needed for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 27, 2016)

We need Holyfield to be able to take some reps. I am hoping Chubb doesn't have 10-12 carries vs UNC and let someone else batter them. UNC has 4 of 5 OL returning along with 225lb rb Hood, so we need to play keep away. 
Also read in Washington Post today Keith Marshall has been out performed by his main competition to make the team, another rookie rb. He's still a DGD.


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 27, 2016)

I think Holyfield gets 10-12 carries, Chubb 15-20, and Michel gets 4-5 if healthy enough, but gets a few passes his way out of the backfield.  I think UNC stacks the box to keep from getting embarrassed like  Baylor did and Chaney wears the TE's out and that will be the key.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 28, 2016)

Idjit from last year did not know what a TE was.


----------



## Scott G (Aug 28, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Idjit from last year did not know what a TE was.



Which blew my mind. What self respecting "pro style" OC uses the TEs as little as he did? Then again, that's probably why he never stayed anywhere long in the NFL.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 31, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> Idjit from last year did not know what a TE was.





Scott G said:


> Which blew my mind. What self respecting "pro style" OC uses the TEs as little as he did? Then again, that's probably why he never stayed anywhere long in the NFL.



Blazevich was totally under used last year. Lambert can't throw the long ball. They should have had him dish the rock to Blaze on the short stuff and take pressure off the running game.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 2, 2016)

Go Dawgs !!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 8, 2016)

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2016)

GO DAWGS! 1st home game!


----------



## Horns (Sep 9, 2016)

Eason gets his first start this weekend. Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 9, 2016)

We will see the real deal and Michel this week at RB.  let Chubb get his 120 or so, then pound it with Holyfield and hit the TE's for easy throws.  Get up some much Ramsey gets in by the end of the 3rd.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2016)

Go Dawgs. Get the wrinkles worked out this week.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 10, 2016)

Ugly just slap ugly....

Go!!dawgs!!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 10, 2016)

Still no Holyfield and no Mecole Hardman.  We have a 6'4" WR in Wims,  3 TE's 6'4" or taller and Chaney seems uninterested in getting them the ball and letting them break tackles on easy throws.  The o-line was pitiful.  I don't know about the guys on the bench like Ben Cleveland and Solomon Kindley, but I know the guys who are starting are not getting it done at all.  Sims got beat several times and had to hold to keep Eason off the ground at least once.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2016)

We sucked.  That is all!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> We sucked.  That is all!



We stunk it up but still have a W. 
Afraid we may have a 3-4 loss season ahead of us, for real. Especially while we look for better OL and wait for the young DL to grow up. Yesterday I saw Carter, Rochester, Marshall and T Clark all out there. All basically what 18 year old kids. 
We should be better in the coming years, especially with a coach who can recruit and actually has some intensity.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> We stunk it up but still have a W.
> Afraid we may have a 3-4 loss season ahead of us, for real. Especially while we look for better OL and wait for the young DL to grow up. Yesterday I saw Carter, Rochester, Marshall and T Clark all out there. All basically what 18 year old kids.
> We should be better in the coming years, especially with a coach who can recruit and actually has some intensity.



Exactly and 100% agree. Sucks to see your team look silly at home. Better days ahead but it won't be this year.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2016)

I don't see them having more than a 3 loss season.  We will see what kind of coaches we got over the next two weeks.  The O line has got to play smart and play with passion!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2016)

MudDucker said:


> I don't see them having more than a 3 loss season.  We will see what kind of coaches we got over the next two weeks.  The O line has got to play smart and play with passion!



I see 4 maybe 5 losses if they don't step up their game bigly.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 14, 2016)

The Mizzou game will come down to the DB's.  They will spread the defense out and make the DB's make plays.  If they can stay with WR's for a couple of seconds, then look for Bellamy and Carter to have good games.  I think the o-line has had their manhood challenged all week and they will come out fired up.   I think Woerner has a big game as Kirby wants to reward him  for being one of the few blockers he can count on every play.   It is well past time to see Mecole Hardman get in, even if it's on special teams or as a decoy on offense.  You don't recruit a 5 star playmaker and not find ways to use that talent.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 14, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The Mizzou game will come down to the DB's.  They will spread the defense out and make the DB's make plays.  If they can stay with WR's for a couple of seconds, then look for Bellamy and Carter to have good games.  I think the o-line has had their manhood challenged all week and they will come out fired up.   I think Woerner has a big game as Kirby wants to reward him  for being one of the few blockers he can count on every play.   It is well past time to see Mecole Hardman get in, even if it's on special teams or as a decoy on offense.  You don't recruit a 5 star playmaker and not find ways to use that talent.



here is a little bit on Hardman

http://dogbytesonline.com/kirby-smart-on-freshman-mecole-hardman-eventually-well-need-him/


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 15, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> The Mizzou game will come down to the DB's.  They will spread the defense out and make the DB's make plays.  If they can stay with WR's for a couple of seconds, then look for Bellamy and Carter to have good games.  I think the o-line has had their manhood challenged all week and they will come out fired up.   I think Woerner has a big game as Kirby wants to reward him  for being one of the few blockers he can count on every play.   It is well past time to see Mecole Hardman get in, even if it's on special teams or as a decoy on offense.  You don't recruit a 5 star playmaker and not find ways to use that talent.



We also have to block three good pass rushers they have. Heck we hardly have 1 pass rusher. Our db's could get severely lit up as they have big bodied receivers. I hope D Sanders shows up big to assist deep.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 15, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> We also have to block three good pass rushers they have. Heck we hardly have 1 pass rusher. Our db's could get severely lit up as they have big bodied receivers. I hope D Sanders shows up big to assist deep.



I suspect we will see a lot of 2 back sets with Michel going in motion in the slot.  I want Payne in the game, too, as he paved the way vs UNC, but they went away from the FB against Nicholls.  I don't think it's a coincidence that Chubb and others had an off game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 16, 2016)

Big game tomorrow boys! We'll see what how this week went.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2016)

Tomorrow will tell us a lot about this team.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 16, 2016)

Go dawgs


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2016)

Jake Fromm, the young man is on fire....


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Jake Fromm, the young man is on fire....



Fromm should be a 5 star.  I think if Eason was not at UGA Fromm would be starting next year. Cannon for an arm and a great football mind.  If UGA can somehow pull in Lawrence, it would be the best 3 year run in QB recruiting ever at UGA.  Fromm does not quite have the size but he more than makes up for it with knowing where to put the ball. UGA has got to get some big WR's who know how to get open though.   I think UGA gets Webb tonight, and hopefully Holloman, and Nico Collins as a long shot for 2017.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2016)

not sure Lawrence will come to UGA if Fromm keeps showing out.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 16, 2016)

nickel back said:


> not sure Lawrence will come to UGA if Fromm keeps showing out.



I think with Eason and Fromm at UGA Lawrence will go to Clemson. Knowing Watson is on the way out, he has a good chance of starting at a program that's getting some big time national attention.

But yeah, Fromm is coming to PLAY. Eason better eat his Wheaties. Fromm may be threatening to start next season.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 16, 2016)

Well Clemson has 2 top rated QB's waiting in the wings also, so either school, Lawrence will not be given the starting job.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> Well Clemson has 2 top rated QB's waiting in the wings also, so either school, Lawrence will not be given the starting job.



I don't see Lawrenc wanting a battle with Fromm. It's crazy to think that we would have three 5 star QB's at UGA next year.......


----------



## Scott G (Sep 17, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I don't see Lawrenc wanting a battle with Fromm. It's crazy to think that we would have three 5 star QB's at UGA next year.......



3? Fromm is a 4* and Lawrence is 2018. What other two are there besides Eason?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2016)

Game day boys..... Dawgs better wake up from that slumber and get with it. It doesn't get any easier from here on out. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2016)

Mark Webb is a Dawg. Big target at WR.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2016)

Scott G said:


> 3? Fromm is a 4* and Lawrence is 2018. What other two are there besides Eason?



 not sure how I got crossed up on Lawrence, I feel real smart right now Fromm will be a 5star.  I feel better about our chances with Lawrence now. Thanks for pointing that out Scott


----------



## nickel back (Sep 17, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Mark Webb is a Dawg. Big target at WR.



Good pick up for the DAGWS

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 17, 2016)

good luck today dogzzz


----------



## GA native (Sep 17, 2016)

Goooooooooooo Daaaaaaawwwwggggsss!

Sic em Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm not real happy with Chaney. I'm not a coach by far but we have Chubb and Sony and all we could come up with is run up the middle. Someone help me understand why.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Sep 20, 2016)

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 21, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I'm not real happy with Chaney. I'm not a coach by far but we have Chubb and Sony and all we could come up with is run up the middle. Someone help me understand why.
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Not real sold on him either! 

Go DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 21, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not real sold on him either!
> 
> Go DAWGS!



Give him some time. I am hoping he was watching the Coons' on Sunday because their OC, Kyle Shannahan called some great plays, finally. Had over 500yds of O. 
With a better run blocking OL the Dogs Chaney would look much more appealing right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2016)

Let's look at it this way. 9 out of the 12 tackles on Chubb against Mizzou were behind the LOS. That's a pretty nasty stat. Until we have a decent O line and Eason get's water from behind his ears I'm not going to slam Chaney. Hard to open the play book and get creative when the O line sux and your QB is a Frosh. I'll also got out on a limb and say Chubb ain't 100% either. Mizzou stacked 9 in the box alomost the entire game as did every team we've played over the last 4  or 5 years with the exception of Bama.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 21, 2016)

^
This, thought real good against NC expect he topped out on long run. 
Sony was busting harder up the middle against Mizz.
All this to be expected. We will see moving forward. 
Really like Chubbs and wishing and pulling hard for him.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2016)

I am thinking Sony may bust a few good runs vs the Southerners.


----------



## Scott G (Sep 23, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Let's look at it this way. 9 out of the 12 tackles on Chubb against Mizzou were behind the LOS. That's a pretty nasty stat. Until we have a decent O line and Eason get's water from behind his ears I'm not going to slam Chaney. Hard to open the play book and get creative when the O line sux and your QB is a Frosh. I'll also got out on a limb and say Chubb ain't 100% either. Mizzou stacked 9 in the box alomost the entire game as did every team we've played over the last 4  or 5 years with the exception of Bama.



Agreed. The weak O line play is our biggest issue right now. 

If anyone recorded the Mizzou game, go home and rewatch it. Try to keep up with just how many different formations the offense lined up in and tell me if you lose count or not. 

Last year our biggest weapon got injured and Schotty couldn't coach is into the end zone if there was a pay raise waiting there for him. This year everyone is stacking the box and Chubb has been nullified behind a weak line but Chaney still puts points on the board with a true freshman QB. 

If you really pay close attention, there is no reason to be unhappy with the job Chaney is doing.

Edit: I also think Sonys success running is based more on defensive reaction to who is in the game. I'd have to watch again, but I believe only Chubb draws 9 into the box. When Chubb is in the Backfield he's either blocking or taking the handoff. But Sony could be doing that, or a screen, or quick pass into the flats, or something over the middle. The way Sony is used more dynamically is beneficial in that the D doesn't assume he's only doing one of 2 things. 

If Chubb was used as intelligently as Sony he'd have better running success IMO. 

I also still maintain that Chubb is not a power back. He's a "let the play form" and choose the best option back. We have no business leading him with a fullback. He's a lot like Barry Sanders in those ways IMO.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Agreed. The weak O line play is our biggest issue right now.
> 
> If anyone recorded the Mizzou game, go home and rewatch it. Try to keep up with just how many different formations the offense lined up in and tell me if you lose count or not.
> 
> ...



Very good point.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 23, 2016)

Whoever wins the turnover battle will win this game. UGA leads the SEC in turnovers and Ole Miss is at or near the bottom.  No doubt Ole Miss will try and take McKenzie out of the game-plan, so I hope the TE's get used more and Chigbu catches the ball when it's thro to him.  The reason he is out there is because he is the best blocking WR UGA has.   Woerner seems to be the best TE UGA has at getting open.  I think Nauta or Blazevich finally break out though.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 24, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> Let's look at it this way. 9 out of the 12 tackles on Chubb against Mizzou were behind the LOS. That's a pretty nasty stat. Until we have a decent O line and Eason get's water from behind his ears I'm not going to slam Chaney. Hard to open the play book and get creative when the O line sux and your QB is a Frosh. I'll also got out on a limb and say Chubb ain't 100% either. Mizzou stacked 9 in the box alomost the entire game as did every team we've played over the last 4  or 5 years with the exception of Bama.



This!  His options are limited right now.  What I don't understand is why our tight ends can't seem to catch the ball.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2016)

Big Engram went my my kids HS, Hillgrove. Hope he doesn't haunt us today with Lo Carter trying to cover him. 

Maybe Carter or Bellemy will actually show up today and get a sack?

Ol' sis has lost to two Freshman QB's so far this year. 

Here's to hoping our CB #12 Briscoe defends better. They must be drooling watching film of him 5 yards behind every receiver.


----------



## deers2ward (Sep 24, 2016)

Ouch

Good thing you guys don't have to play FSU


----------



## nickel back (Sep 24, 2016)

Chubb sprained ankle....


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Chubb sprained ankle....



And that was the good news coming out of Oxford.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 26, 2016)

Being realistic I think we are in for 3-4 more loses this year. I expect it to get better when CKS can continue to sign who he wants. He knows who we need. Don't think he will be targeting any trouble makers, ala Crowell or Harvey Clemons types, either.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 26, 2016)

This is a bad year to be a Dawg fan. 3-4 more losses at least. Even KY has a shot at beating us.


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Do y'all think there is a chance we may see freshman OT Ben Cleveland play this season? Or will they red-shirt him ?


----------



## Scott G (Oct 3, 2016)

He can't be any worse than the rest!


----------



## GA native (Oct 3, 2016)

9-4 with a win in the participation bowl. And that is the cynic's view. 

UF, AU, and GT are the tallest hurdles left in the season. And none of them look much better than UGA.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2016)

GA native said:


> 9-4 with a win in the participation bowl. And that is the cynic's view.
> 
> UF, AU, and GT are the tallest hurdles left in the season. And none of them look much better than UGA.



I like our chances against UF and GT. The Barn is in a separate class. Us and them have a bad habit of ruining each other's season.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 11, 2016)

elfiii said:


> This is a bad year to be a Dawg fan. 3-4 more losses at least. Even KY has a shot at beating us.



its never a bad year to be a DAWG FAN...

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 12, 2016)

Mecole Hardman, thought he would be more involved with the Offense....


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Mecole Hardman, thought he would be more involved with the Offense....



I am guessing he is not there playbook wise. 

Also guessing Vandy is gonna stack the box and dare Eason to throw accurately.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 12, 2016)

nickel back said:


> Mecole Hardman, thought he would be more involved with the Offense....



Hasnt Smart said he's working towards a corner position? Maybe you're thinking of Ridley?


----------



## nickel back (Oct 13, 2016)

Scott G said:


> Hasnt Smart said he's working towards a corner position? Maybe you're thinking of Ridley?



heard that but also heard he would get time on both sides of the ball. I would like to see him on the field, WR or CB.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 13, 2016)

I wish UGA would have pounded Herrien late in the USC game and let him get 100 yards.  It would have been the first time ever for UGA.   The offensive line is starting to get a push on people.  The defensive line gets Ledbetter back against Vandy and he was a projected starter.  LoCarter is starting to get it and Natrez Patrick is a beast.   UGA also gets Reggie Carter back this week after a mild concussion.  The defensive line is so young, Lorenzo Carter is the old guy as a junior,  Young, Clark, Michail carter, Rochester, and David Marshall are all freshman.  Trenton Thompson and Hawkins-Muckle are just sophomores.   All UGA needs if for it's pass rushers to start getting to the QB.  Last week was a good start at USC, but Ledbetter should help immediately.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 15, 2016)

We need to get the O kick started today and open it up some. Examining Vandy's scores this season I am gonna be ticked if they get more than 1-2 scores off our D. 
Should be a good day to get Eason some needed confidence and rhythm.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 16, 2016)

OK, nobody died and we are better men for it, right? 
Its late season and our OL still can't block too well and a quick DL gves them fits. That son of a gun #41 just made another tackle, too. Can someone explain why we ran a 160lb guy with a toss sweep when we have Chubb or Michel to get this done?


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

westcobbdog said:


> OK, nobody died and we are better men for it, right?
> Its late season and our OL still can't block too well and a quick DL gves them fits. That son of a gun #41 just made another tackle, too. Can someone explain why we ran a 160lb guy with a toss sweep when we have Chubb or Michel to get this done?



 We suck bad!!!!! I think one of main area's I thought we'd see immediate change in was specialty teams this year. They hired Shane Beamer and I got all excited. He did great while he was at USCe. Either he sucks or Kirby is micromanaging that too. I don't know but between the O line and ST's they take first place as the sucks the most departments. But the coaching in this game takes first place. Absolute train wreck this week. Kirby needs to take a day or two off this week along with players. They have major work to do. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> We suck bad!!!!! I think one of main area's I thought we'd see immediate change in was specialty teams this year. They hired Shane Beamer and I got all excited. He did great while he was at USCe. Either he sucks or Kirby is micromanaging that too. I don't know but between the O line and ST's they take first place as the sucks the most departments. But the coaching in this game takes first place. Absolute train wreck this week. Kirby needs to take a day or two off this week along with players. They have major work to do. Go Dawgs!



What is so frustrating is that Chaney refuses to adapt during the game.  Vandy stacked the middle so every run was stuffed, but he just kept doing it.  he would start off almost every series with 1-2 runs up the middle then a 7-10 yard pass.  When he ran a pass on 1st down UGA got positive yardage.  Keep doing that until they take it away then start running again.  Reggie Davis is just a bonehead and McKenzie wasn't much better and it didn't help that the blockers on returns gave them no lane to run in.  Pittman has a small line, other teams figure out how to use them with zone blocking and sweeps where they are out blocking LBs and DBs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> What is so frustrating is that Chaney refuses to adapt during the game.  Vandy stacked the middle so every run was stuffed, but he just kept doing it.  he would start off almost every series with 1-2 runs up the middle then a 7-10 yard pass.  When he ran a pass on 1st down UGA got positive yardage.  Keep doing that until they take it away then start running again.  Reggie Davis is just a bonehead and McKenzie wasn't much better and it didn't help that the blockers on returns gave them no lane to run in.  Pittman has a small line, other teams figure out how to use them with zone blocking and sweeps where they are out blocking LBs and DBs.



There needs to be some adjustments made for sure! I think I would spread them out and run out of the shotgun 90% of the time. I would also to run a lot more of twin sets with Sony and Chub in the backfield together. I would think that would work 50% of the time. I also noticed that Eason doesn't trust the pocket at all! He doesn't check down a lot of times because he doesn't have time. Happy feet every throw. Some of it is just him but some of it is the line. Regardless it's on the shoulders of Kirby and his staff. The players quit playing in this game. The defense couldn't tackle after contact and Vandy players dragging guys down hill while our guys are trying to strip the ball, while others just stand there watching. I know Kirby never wanted to lose to Vandy so I hope this helps him in growing faster along with the rest of the team.


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 16, 2016)

brownceluse said:


> There needs to be some adjustments made for sure! I think I would spread them out and run out of the shotgun 90% of the time. I would also to run a lot more of twin sets with Sony and Chub in the backfield together. I would think that would work 50% of the time. I also noticed that Eason doesn't trust the pocket at all! He doesn't check down a lot of times because he doesn't have time. Happy feet every throw. Some of it is just him but some of it is the line. Regardless it's on the shoulders of Kirby and his staff. The players quit playing in this game. The defense couldn't tackle after contact and Vandy players dragging guys down hill while our guys are trying to strip the ball, while others just stand there watching. I know Kirby never wanted to lose to Vandy so I hope this helps him in growing faster along with the rest of the team.



lack of tackling was horrible.  I don't know how many times a UGA players had the guy, but either tackled high and wrap up or strip the ball-carrier.   I watch Bama and they run through the ball carrier and wrap up.  Even Vandy tackled better.  That is coaching.


----------



## Water Swat (Oct 16, 2016)

Very Ray Goffish season so far.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2016)

We suxed Saturday.  That is all!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2016)

lbzdually said:


> lack of tackling was horrible.  I don't know how many times a UGA players had the guy, but either tackled high and wrap up or strip the ball-carrier.   I watch Bama and they run through the ball carrier and wrap up.  Even Vandy tackled better.  That is coaching.




All they were trying to do was strip the ball...


----------



## elfiii (Oct 30, 2016)

It's looking like a 5-7 year.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 30, 2016)

Where are you seeing that 5th win. This team is terrible. Cant run, cant tackle, cant catch, cant kick and seems to be doing absolutely nothing about it. We all not what the description of insanity is.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 30, 2016)

Boys they better get their heads on straight if they wanna make a bowl game...... Kentucky is gonna be a handful, Auburn is a loss, ULL is a win and the tech game looks pretty scary. I love'em always have always will, but the OL is HORRIBLE, no capable WR's and Chaney hasn't proven anything to me yet.


----------



## Scott G (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm not sure what it is you think Chaney can do. 

The line cannot rush block or pass block. One of the nations best tandems of backs is hit behind the line every run play. 

Yesterday Eason had zero time to think. Someone else said it perfectly, when your QB has more grass stains than anyone else, you have a problem. 

Even when Eason has time the receivers either can't catch or can't get open. 

Then you finally get a single play where Eason has time and a receiver is open and we put 100% blame on the true freshman QB for being out of rhythm and making a bad throw. 

Sorry, but the terrible play begins and ends with the abysmal O line and the fact that so little of the 13-14 recruiting class is producing.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 5, 2016)

Check out what Garrison Smith had to say.....


----------

